# The Big Bang Theory [03/13/2014] - "The Mommy Observation"



## ScubaCat (Jun 26, 2003)

Laurie Metcalf (Mrs. Cooper) didn't look like herself on this episode. I kept trying to figure out what was different but never could.

Sheldon: Then why are you doing it?
Mrs. Cooper: Because I'm not perfect, Shelly. And that man's booty is.

-------------------------------------------------------------------------------

Sheldon: I love my mother. Even if she fornicates like a demonic weasel.​


----------



## TonyTheTiger (Dec 22, 2006)

Howard: I'd rather go back into that bar in assless chaps than go in there!


----------



## Bob Coxner (Dec 1, 2004)

For me, not their best effort. Cringeworthy at times.


----------



## Alfer (Aug 7, 2003)

I agree. A mildly amusing, run of the mill episode. Not many memorable moments IMO.


----------



## Hank (May 31, 2000)

And we never got to find out why Penny killed Stuart. 

I don't see how this show is going to last another three years. It's already getting kind of boring. We need some new blood and get rid of the deadwood (Raj, Howard, Amy).


----------



## jeff92k7 (Jan 18, 2006)

AFF just seemed mean in this episode. It's like she would pretend to care about something and then just decide that she didn't want to try and was just mean instead.

Penny: "I need another clue." Ha ha...drunk Penny is funny.


----------



## Azlen (Nov 25, 2002)

Hank said:


> And we never got to find out why Penny killed Stuart.
> 
> I don't see how this show is going to last another three years. It's already getting kind of boring. We need some new blood and get rid of the deadwood (Raj, Howard, Amy).


It can go another three years because people will continue to watch it for another three years. It could lose half of its audience and still be one of the most watched shows on television. The actors playing Raj, Howard and Amy will all get nice raises and won't be going anywhere. The shows probably won't be as good but people will still watch. That's kinda the way it works in television.


----------



## Craigbob (Dec 2, 2006)

I thought the converstation between Sheldon and his mother was one of the funniest things they've done in a long time.

That said When did Sheldon willingly start drinking? That seemed way out of place for me. Even of it was nothing more than a sip.


----------



## eddyj (Jun 20, 2002)

Craigbob said:


> That said When did Sheldon willingly start drinking? That seemed way out of place for me. Even of it was nothing more than a sip.


Well, it wasn't normal circumstances, was it?


----------



## ScubaCat (Jun 26, 2003)

Remember when Sheldon got drunk in the episode "The Thanksgiving Decoupling" and then threw up on "a bunch of clowns" in the bathroom? He was drinking beer voluntarily then. Bernadette's dad wanted him to have a beer while they watched football and Sheldon easily agreed. You know Sheldon is not going to do something Sheldon doesn't want to do.


----------



## Bierboy (Jun 12, 2004)

eddyj said:


> Well, it wasn't normal circumstances, was it?


"I saw my mommy naked with a man trying to become a mommy again!"


----------



## Craigbob (Dec 2, 2006)

I guess his drinking is a sign of his his growth and socialization.


----------



## pahunt (Apr 7, 2003)

Wait, wait, wait, what kind of BBT thread is this?! No comments about skanky Penny looked? No comments how about how drunk she was? I am disappointed in the community


----------



## zordude (Sep 23, 2003)

pahunt said:


> Wait, wait, wait, what kind of BBT thread is this?! No comments about skanky Penny looked? No comments how about how drunk she was? I am disappointed in the community


Did you read the thread?



jeff92k7 said:


> Penny: "I need another clue." Ha ha...drunk Penny is funny.


----------



## Peter000 (Apr 15, 2002)

Bierboy said:


> "I saw my mommy naked with a man trying to become a mommy again!"


That was a perfect Sheldon line. I wish they hadn't used it in all of the promos for the episode... by the time I heard it "in context" it wasn't funny anymore.


----------



## pahunt (Apr 7, 2003)

zordude said:


> Did you read the thread?


Whoops, missed that one  Complaint partially withdrawn.


----------



## Howie (May 3, 2004)

I bet Sheldon and AFF will do the deed sometime next season. They can't possibly be virgins for 3 more years.


----------



## betts4 (Dec 27, 2005)

Well, The Simpsons are still on. I still even watch them but not with any great passion anymore. Mostly out of loyalty.

I liked a few parts of the episode but agree with was sort of ho hum. 

I liked that Howard and Sheldon went off on their own together. I liked that Raj did the game up but then didn't like HOW he did it. Boring. 

The argument with Leonard and Penney about what happens when they are "grown up" - professor and actresses was just stupid. And I don't feel like it really got resolved. 

I did like the ending very much.


----------



## Peter000 (Apr 15, 2002)

betts4 said:


> The argument with Leonard and Penney about what happens when they are "grown up" - professor and actresses was just stupid. And I don't feel like it really got resolved.


I disagree about it being stupid. Even though nothing got resolved it still is an important and necessary conversation to have in a relationship that's going places.

That being said, I don't like Penny's character anymore. She's practically become the cliche that's joked about in these threads every week. Drunk, bitter and generally not a nice person.


----------



## betts4 (Dec 27, 2005)

Peter000 said:


> I disagree about it being stupid. Even though nothing got resolved it still is an important and necessary conversation to have in a relationship that's going places.


Okay, well, I think what I meant was the how of it. Would you really have that long a fight/discussion in front of friends? I could see if it came up saying something and then saying we have to talk about it later. I don't know, but maybe that's just me.

Yes, it is an important discussion but it also isn't one that usually comes up UNTIL something trips it - like her getting an important part or him getting an offer to work somewhere else. And yes, the smart thing would be to discuss it first but how many people really do that. You can say "what if" but without knowing the instance, you don't know how you would react.

I think they could have done it better by maybe having Leonard recieve an offer or Penny hearing about something going on in NYC and auditioning/getting the part.

And Stuart said they were a great couple my heart melted. I have a fangirl crush on Stuart.

Favorite line -
"I can see up your skirt"


----------



## Peter000 (Apr 15, 2002)

betts4 said:


> Okay, well, I think what I meant was the how of it. Would you really have that long a fight/discussion in front of friends? I could see if it came up saying something and then saying we have to talk about it later. I don't know, but maybe that's just me.


Well, it IS a sit-com, so those types of conversations do come at the most awkward times. That's the comedy of it.


----------



## replaytv (Feb 21, 2011)

I really liked the part about Sheldon and his 'Mommy'.

I really hated the part about Raj and his game. You would think a group of friends would be nicer to a friend that put a lot of work on a game. They were all such 'wet dish rags' and even the other parts of Penny not being with Leonard where boring.



Hank said:


> And we never got to find out why Penny killed Stuart.


The reason to kill Stuart is to put him out of his misery,  I like Stuart. I wish he would have a relationship with Leslie Winkle, Amy Farah Fowler, or Ramona Nowitzki, the grad' student that had a crush on Sheldon.



jeff92k7 said:


> Penny: "I need another clue." Ha ha...drunk Penny is funny.


Why do the writers think Penny is funny as a drunk?



Craigbob said:


> I thought the conversation between Sheldon and his mother was one of the funniest things they've done in a long time.
> 
> That said When did Sheldon willingly start drinking? That seemed way out of place for me. Even of it was nothing more than a sip.


I was surprised that he was drinking too. It seemed out of character even though he has drank before.



Craigbob said:


> I guess his drinking is a sign of his his growth and socialization.


"growth and socialization." 
Oh wait... were you serious? 
Ok, I admit he has changed over the series, especially concerning AFF.



pahunt said:


> Wait, wait, wait, what kind of BBT thread is this?! No comments about skanky Penny looked? No comments how about how drunk she was? I am disappointed in the community


We are tired of drunk Penny and her skankiness.



Howie said:


> I bet Sheldon and AFF will do the deed sometime next season. They can't possibly be virgins for 3 more years.


Only if they both are very drunk.



betts4 said:


> The argument with Leonard and Penney about what happens when they are "grown up" - professor and actresses was just stupid. And I don't feel like it really got resolved.


I don't see Leonards and Pennys relationship is really that serious. They don't seem to be going anywhere with it. At least Sheldon and AFF relationship has been changing over the series. Leonard and Pennys is just more like friends with benefits until something better comes along.



Peter000 said:


> That being said, I don't like Penny's character anymore. She's practically become the cliche that's joked about in these threads every week. Drunk, bitter and generally not a nice person.


Maybe she could get a acting job in NY and we could be done with her!



betts4 said:


> And Stuart said they were a great couple my heart melted. I have a fangirl crush on Stuart.


I would like to see more of Stuart ( and I don't mean looking up his skirt!  )


----------



## Cearbhaill (Aug 1, 2004)

> > I bet Sheldon and AFF will do the deed sometime next season. They can't possibly be virgins for 3 more years.
> 
> 
> Only if they both are very drunk.


Maybe that's why the "Sheldon drinking" scene- to establish a precedent.
Hope not. 
That's just lame and tells me they haven't the imagination to deflower them any other way.


----------



## dianebrat (Jul 6, 2002)

Craigbob said:


> I guess his drinking is a sign of his his growth and socialization.


Keep in mind he only had a sip or two then let Leonard have it.


----------



## verdugan (Sep 9, 2003)

dianebrat said:


> Keep in mind he only had a sip or two then let *Howard *have it.


FYP


----------



## replaytv (Feb 21, 2011)

dianebrat said:


> Keep in mind he only had a sip or two then let Howard have it.


yes, and I understood that he took one more sip and said 'OK, I am drunk now' or something like that, indicating to me he could get drunk by drinking less than one beer.

I love these exchanges with his 'Mommy':
"Sheldon: Well, this is confusing for me. But I don't want to stand in the way of your happiness. So, I will condemn you internally while maintaining an outward appearance of acceptance.
Mary: That is very Christian of you."

I love his moms' version of Christianity. It is sometimes too close to the truth for some, but not for me.

"Sheldon: I should let you know the world has changed since you were a young woman. It's not all sock hops, soda jerks and segregation any more.

Especially the reference to segregation.

"Sheldon: My point is you're going to need to be careful. You used to be protected by your pre-enlightenment mythology. But now you're going to need a stronger friend, named latex.
Mary: Are you having the sex talk with me?
Sheldon: Well someone has to.
Mary: Oh, dear Lord.
Sheldon: No, don't look to him. He's mad at you right now."

"pre-enlightenment mythology" that really cracked me up.

http://the-big-bang-theory.com/quotes/episode/718/


----------



## midas (Jun 1, 2000)

ScubaCat said:


> Remember when Sheldon got drunk in the episode "The Thanksgiving Decoupling" and then threw up on "a bunch of clowns" in the bathroom? He was drinking beer voluntarily then. Bernadette's dad wanted him to have a beer while they watched football and Sheldon easily agreed. You know Sheldon is not going to do something Sheldon doesn't want to do.


Sheldon voluntarily drank earlier than that in the episode about the bachelor party for Howard. And he sure drank a lot more than the 2 sips of beer he had in this episode.


----------



## Gregor (Feb 18, 2002)

I did like the 20 years later clip at the end.


----------



## Hunter Green (Feb 22, 2002)

replaytv said:


> I love these exchanges with his 'Mommy':
> "Sheldon: So, I will condemn you internally while maintaining an outward appearance of acceptance.
> Mary: That is very Christian of you."


That one was enough to make up for any shortcomings in the whole rest of the episode, but I'm surprised they went out on that particular limb. That's the kind of thing that could easily get people riled up on social media and become a tempest in a teapot.


----------



## jeff92k7 (Jan 18, 2006)

Hunter Green said:


> That one was enough to make up for any shortcomings in the whole rest of the episode, but I'm surprised they went out on that particular limb. That's the kind of thing that could easily get people riled up on social media and become a tempest in a teapot.


Yeah, I was a bit offended by that line. Most of the time, her Christian outlook is fairly level-headed, even if a bit over the top for sake of TV. That line was just offensive. However, Raj has made jokes about Hinduism, and Howard makes jokes about Judaism, so I can let it slide since the writers seem to be equal opportunity offenders.


----------



## busyba (Feb 5, 2003)

Is it offensive because the "outward appearance of acceptance" part is false?


----------



## jeff92k7 (Jan 18, 2006)

busyba said:


> Is it offensive because the "outward appearance of acceptance" part is false?


I really don't want this to turn into a discussion on religion. I'll just say that claiming that all Christians are like that is false. Yes, some people are like that, but I would argue that those people aren't really Christian (Christ like).

Every religion has people claiming to be a part of that religion, yet acting differently than what that religion teaches. It's unfair and inaccurate to paint an entire religion based on the actions of those few people.


----------



## vman41 (Jun 18, 2002)

In Shelly's bedroom, the bookshelf had a well-worn copy of the textbook I used for freshman physics (Resnick & Haliday, 3rd edition). Wikipedia says Robert Resnick died Janurary 29th this year.


----------



## sharkster (Jul 3, 2004)

replaytv said:


> yes, and I understood that he took one more sip and said 'OK, I am drunk now' or something like that, indicating to me he could get drunk by drinking less than one beer.
> 
> I love these exchanges with his 'Mommy':
> "Sheldon: Well, this is confusing for me. But I don't want to stand in the way of your happiness. So, I will condemn you internally while maintaining an outward appearance of acceptance.
> ...


Some of my favorite lines! I'll just leave it at that.


----------



## sbourgeo (Nov 10, 2000)

busyba said:


> Is it offensive because the "outward appearance of acceptance" part is false?


Yeah, odd to see that as offensive. My wife was raised as a Born Again Christian and she thought it was funny and spot on. Outward behavior and true inner feelings don't always match up 100% (Christian or otherwise). It's part of the human experience.


----------



## TonyTheTiger (Dec 22, 2006)

sbourgeo said:


> Yeah, odd to see that as offensive. My wife was raised as a Born Again Christian and she thought it was funny and spot on. Outward behavior and true inner feelings don't always match up 100% (Christian or otherwise). It's part of the human experience.


Totally.

Anyone who found this offensive can't be living in the real world!


----------



## Hank (May 31, 2000)

It's offensive because it's true.


----------



## sharkster (Jul 3, 2004)

Hank said:


> It's offensive because it's true.


BAZINGA


----------



## Rob Helmerichs (Oct 17, 2000)

Although personally, I have much more problem with the breed of Christian whose inner condemnation is paraded as a public moral absolute to which everybody must bow.


----------



## Bierboy (Jun 12, 2004)

> My wife was raised as a Born Again Christian...


No one is "raised as a born again Christian."


----------



## lpwcomp (May 6, 2002)

Howard seems to have forgotten about his mom and the dentist.


----------



## jeff92k7 (Jan 18, 2006)

lpwcomp said:


> Howard seems to have forgotten about his mom and the dentist.


That's who I thought he was talking about when he started his story. But by the end, it was clear that he wasn't referring to that episode.


----------



## sbourgeo (Nov 10, 2000)

Bierboy said:


> No one is "raised as a born again Christian."


To be fair, you have never met my wife.  What semantics would you use to identify someone who grew up in a family where everyone is a Born Again Christian and attended a church where everyone is a Born Again Christian?


----------



## Cearbhaill (Aug 1, 2004)

sbourgeo said:


> To be fair, you have never met my wife.  What semantics would you use to identify someone who grew up in a family where everyone is a Born Again Christian and attended a church where everyone is a Born Again Christian?


Christian.


----------



## busyba (Feb 5, 2003)

jeff92k7 said:


> Yes, some people are like that, but I would argue that those people aren't really Christian (Christ like).


I guess they aren't true Scotsman either.



> Every religion has people claiming to be a part of that religion, yet acting differently than what that religion teaches. It's unfair and inaccurate to paint an entire religion based on the actions of those few people.


I agree that it's unfortunate that the 99 percent make the other 1% look bad.


----------



## replaytv (Feb 21, 2011)

busyba said:


> I agree that it's unfortunate that the 99 percent make the other 1% look bad.


----------



## JYoung (Jan 16, 2002)

midas said:


> Sheldon voluntarily drank earlier than that in the episode about the bachelor party for Howard. And he sure drank a lot more than the 2 sips of beer he had in this episode.


I don't understand why there's an argument about this.
As much as Sheldon likes to be ultra rational, he experience a severe emotional shock and needed to regroup and process it.

No doubt Howard suggested a stiff drink, which Sheldon has probably seen people do hundreds of times in movies and television.


----------



## Bierboy (Jun 12, 2004)

sbourgeo said:


> To be fair, you have never met my wife.  What semantics would you use to identify someone who grew up in a family where everyone is a Born Again Christian and attended a church where everyone is a Born Again Christian?


No semantics....it's a decision made by a person. I'm not going to engage in a religious discussion here. But, by definition, born again Christian is one who has made a conscious decision...not just because they were "brought up in a (born again) Christian home or by (born again) Christian parents".



Cearbhaill said:


> Christian.


 And I would disagree....but you and I are both entitled to our opinion.


----------



## Peter000 (Apr 15, 2002)

sbourgeo said:


> To be fair, you have never met my wife.  What semantics would you use to identify someone who grew up in a family where everyone is a Born Again Christian and attended a church where everyone is a Born Again Christian?


I would use their specific denomination.



Cearbhaill said:


> Christian.


You can't lump all Christians together, just as you can't lump all Muslims together.


----------



## replaytv (Feb 21, 2011)

Peter000 said:


> You can't lump all Christians together, just as you can't lump all Muslims together.


People can, and do, but it isn't right or correct.

I am thinking that another thread is in order for those that would like to discuss the religious topics brought up.

I won't be starting one as that is not something I have a interest in, but I know others are interested in that kind of conversation.


----------



## Hunter Green (Feb 22, 2002)

...I should have known that would start the derail. Sorry, everyone who isn't participating it, for setting it off.


----------



## Steveknj (Mar 10, 2003)

I agree with the minions here that said the show is getting a bit boring but it will easily last 3 years. I just think it's like almost all sitcoms. They've kind of run out of plots at this point, so they rehash the Raj, murder mystery one. And I had the same reaction as the rest of the characters...not again.

Best part of the episode was how Sheldon acts like an 8 year old boy around his mom. I like that dynamic (maybe because it moves away from the usual show's dynamic).

Anyone else getting board with the writers trying to prove that Leonard and Penny really don't belong together? Seems to be in the plot every week. But, if they are going to break them up, make it permanent this time.

Also I think Howard has the best lines week after week now.


----------



## betts4 (Dec 27, 2005)

I was thinking about this while I was driving today and am hoping that it doesn't become Friends with comic books.


----------



## DevdogAZ (Apr 16, 2003)

I just started typing a response talking about how I was surprised that they did a murder mystery in two different episodes so close to each other, but then I realized that the previous one I was thinking of wasn't actually BBT but instead was a sketch on SNL when Jim Parsons was hosting.


----------



## Howie (May 3, 2004)

I saw Laurie Metcalf in a Broadway play the Christmas before this last one. It was called The Other Place, and she was quite good. In fact, she got a best actress Tony nomination for her work in it. I'd never seen her in a drama before, only Rozanne and BBT.


----------



## MarkofT (Jul 27, 2001)

Gregor said:


> I did like the 20 years later clip at the end.


The orange/black car at the left edge of the scene is the BMW i3, which hasn't yet begun US deliveries. I think the moving car is a tarted up Ford Escape. The silver car looks like an old micro/bubble car.


----------



## scooterboy (Mar 27, 2001)

MarkofT said:


> The silver car looks like an old micro/bubble car.


Did the driver have a sunburned head?


----------



## Vendikarr (Feb 24, 2004)

midas said:


> Sheldon voluntarily drank earlier than that in the episode about the bachelor party for Howard. And he sure drank a lot more than the 2 sips of beer he had in this episode.


Sheldon will drink when social conventions dictate it. He drank at the bachelor party because it is part of what is done when attending one. The same with drinking with Bernadette's father watching football. He learned from his father it's what men do watching football.

Somewhere he must have learned it's acceptable to have a drink in a very depressing or shocking moment. It would have been perfect Sheldon for him to acknowledge it though. That is where I felt the writers fell down with that scene.


----------



## Bob Coxner (Dec 1, 2004)

Bierboy said:


> No one is "raised as a born again Christian."


You've obviously never lived in the South.


----------



## Rob Helmerichs (Oct 17, 2000)

Bob Coxner said:


> You've obviously never lived in the South.


Where, apparently, they believe in reincarnation..?


----------



## Bierboy (Jun 12, 2004)

Rob Helmerichs said:


> Where, apparently, they believe in reincarnation..?


...and some other REALLY strange stuff....


----------



## Hank (May 31, 2000)

There was also that episode where Sheldon was a speaker at a conference and started drinking white wine and got totally drunk he lost his pants, I believe.


----------



## TonyD79 (Jan 4, 2002)

Wonder where the idea that Sheldon never drinks came from?


----------



## LoadStar (Jul 24, 2001)

TonyD79 said:


> Wonder where the idea that Sheldon never drinks came from?


There was an episode where Sheldon goes to the bar at the Cheesecake Factory. Penny serves Sheldon a shot of some sort of liquor, and Sheldon couldn't even swallow it. He repeatedly tries drinking it and spits it back out. That's probably what most people are thinking of.


----------



## TonyD79 (Jan 4, 2002)

LoadStar said:


> There was an episode where Sheldon goes to the bar at the Cheesecake Factory. Penny serves Sheldon a shot of some sort of liquor, and Sheldon couldn't even swallow it. He repeatedly tries drinking it and spits it back out. That's probably what most people are thinking of.


I'm sure.


----------



## Mr. Soze (Nov 2, 2002)

Hank said:


> There was also that episode where Sheldon was a speaker at a conference and started drinking white wine and got totally drunk he lost his pants, I believe.


"Just the Asians!"


----------



## scooterboy (Mar 27, 2001)

Gawd, spammers are stupid.


----------

